# Interior Caulk Failure - In New Construction



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Woody, is the caulk cracking or does it look like it's peeling away from the edges, big difference. When the heat comes on in the winter, the trim will lose some moisture and contract which will cause cracking that looks like a split right in the middle. This is normal, unsightly but normal. In the summer the wood will swell and should minimize. If it looks like it's curling or pulling away at the edges that would be from caulking before prime. 
That would require removal for a proper job. Post a pic.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Most times you can just put a nother bead of better quality caulk to fill in the cracks.


----------



## WoodySoCo (Apr 3, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Woody, is the caulk cracking or does it look like it's peeling away from the edges, big difference. When the heat comes on in the winter, the trim will lose some moisture and contract which will cause cracking that looks like a split right in the middle. This is normal, unsightly but normal. In the summer the wood will swell and should minimize. If it looks like it's curling or pulling away at the edges that would be from caulking before prime.
> That would require removal for a proper job. Post a pic.



You are correct, the caulk is pulling away from either the wall or the trim, but it is not splitting in the middle of the bead of caulk.

Where it has pulled from the wall it has paper stuck to it. Where it has pulled away from the trim it has pulled off of the preprimed trim.

Could this have something to do with the house being kept too cold (low 50s) during the winter?

Oh, and I found tubes of the suspect caulk - DAP Alex. 

Today I spent 3 hours cutting out bad caulk and sanding baseboard today, and I only did about 30 feet of it.

I found that a 1" wide sharp chisel and utility knife were the tools of choice. I sanded with the 80 grit Norton paper with the whitish coating and blue backing, and it just shreds the latex paint and caulk right off the woodwork.

Starting to find great big runs and sags on the walls. Looks like a rookie painter got ahold of the spray gun and primed it like he was hosing down his kids with a super soaker squirt gun.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

WoodySoCo said:


> You are correct, the caulk is pulling away from either the wall or the trim, but it is not splitting in the middle of the bead of caulk.
> 
> Where it has pulled from the wall it has paper stuck to it. Where it has pulled away from the trim it has pulled off of the preprimed trim.
> 
> ...


That could be an explanation, the cold. However, if it's in/exterior caulk, it shouldn't be. I've never had good luck with any DAP caulk. I think a breakaway knife is better for cutting bad caulk than a utility. It's longer and more flexible which allow to run the blade parallel to the wall and slice the caulk off, which reduces the chances of drywall damage requiring patching. Prime it sand it caulk it paint it. Don't use painter's caulk, use a siliconized caulk. It's a bit** I know, good luck with it.


----------



## WoodySoCo (Apr 3, 2011)

Can you recommend a particular caulk?

Thanks for your time! :thumbup:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Depends what's available to you. If you have a brand store, like BM or SW, or a hardware store, go in and tell them you need a good siliconized caulk. It doesn't need to be eight dollar caulk. As long as it's siliconized, or urethane, and paintable, you're okay. Check the paint ready time on the back, I bought a tube of BM urethane, black tube, had an eight day paint time. See Ya to that one. You should be good to go. Have fun.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> Depends what's available to you. If you have a brand store, like BM or SW, or a hardware store, go in and tell them you need a good siliconized caulk. It doesn't need to be eight dollar caulk. As long as it's siliconized, or urethane, and paintable, you're okay. Check the paint ready time on the back, I bought a tube of BM urethane, black tube, had an eight day paint time. See Ya to that one. You should be good to go. Have fun.


 
VERY important.:yes:


----------



## WoodySoCo (Apr 3, 2011)

DAP Dynaflex 2300 hold up well?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Not familiar with but it sounds impressive.

Edit: Found this post on another forum for professionals

"What exterior caulk for stucco do you use? Cracks, and in between wood frames and stucco? (if not stucco, what's your favourite exterior caulk?

PS....if you mention any product by DAP you have to sit in the corner with a DAP CAP.

PPS....all mentions by DAP CAP'ers will be ignored."


----------



## Italytlc (Jan 16, 2021)

jsheridan said:


> Woody, is the caulk cracking or does it look like it's peeling away from the edges, big difference. When the heat comes on in the winter, the trim will lose some moisture and contract which will cause cracking that looks like a split right in the middle. This is normal, unsightly but normal. In the summer the wood will swell and should minimize. If it looks like it's curling or pulling away at the edges that would be from caulking before prime.
> That would require removal for a proper job. Post a pic.


can I send you a few photos, I need a knowledgeable advise


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a 9 year old thread. Start your own thread and attach pictures if you like.


----------

